# Why peptides you use should be from a recombinant DNA source and not a (*MUST READ*)



## blergs. (Dec 5, 2013)

*Why peptides you use should be from a recombinant DNA source and not a chemically synthesized source*

I want to bring something up about peptides and peptide quality. I see many people going the cheap route but there is a reason that they may be simply wasting their money. That is why I wanted to start a thread about an issue I think is going on related to efficacy of chemically synthesized IGF and most other peptides vs. recombinantly made ones. 

There are many threads on here about IGF-1 and other peps giving good gains and I feel some of it may be BS or the person is having a "placebo affect", while others swear peptides are a complete scam and do nothing at all! (not true)... There might be a reason your igf1 cycle didn't give you jack shit?

Why? I believe most are purchasing IGF-1 (for an example of a popular peptide being used) made by cheap peptide synthesis companies. However, chemical synthesis of IGF-1 lacks the correct disulfide bonds that cause the proper folding and function in the peptide chain. IGF-1 and its many analogs require 3 disulfide bonds to generate the correct folded form of the protein and this can only be accomplished in the body as naturally produced, or in E.coli bacteria as a recombinant source which is similar to how HGH is made (recombinantly). 

Insulin is also very similar to the structure of IGF-1 and it also is inactive and/or unstable if synthesized chemically, it has to be made recombinantly or extracted from a biologic source (they used to extract insulin from bovine and HGH from cadavers). 
Made with "recombinant DNA"  means it is made in bacteria which have data input into it and "fermented" create enzymes that make these intramolecular disulfide bonds so that the protein folds into the right configuration and has the biological function it is supposed to have, having the proper amino chain is NOT enough and it is NOT that simple!

 If you look into human clinical trials or current clinical treatment of patients, they now use some of these peptides as part of a therapy protocol and they use recombinant DNA made peptides, not chemically synthesized ones and for good reason.

Here is just one of many studies on how important the correct bonds are, not just the structure>
Role of native disulfide bonds in the structure... [Biochemistry. 1993] - PubMed - NCBI > Role of native disulfide bonds in the structure... [Biochemistry. 1993] - PubMed - NCBI 


There are many cheap peptide sellers popping out like CRAZY the last couple years with ridiculously low prices that just doesn't make any sense.  So I say if it seems too good to be true, then it probably is!
There is a reason some places are so cheap while others can cost more than 2X or 3X the amount of the cheaper places.

You usually get what you pay for so PLEASE do your research first!

 Just because it's pricy doesn't automatically mean its top quality, you still need to research the company.
But if it is really cheap then I would just avoid it because the chances of it being properly made are minimal in this case. IMO

There is a flood of shotty quality peptides coming from china, BE SAFE AND AVOID!

What you want is the more expensive recombinant DNA made peptides! NOT the cheaply made, unstable and largely biologically inactive chemically synthesized peptides!

Many don't even have a clue about all this and that is why I am posting this thread.

Hope it helps someone!


Cheers



PS. This rant came out of an argument I had today via PM about how Peptides are worthless and that I'm an idiot for thinking I got gains from them?.. Yeah, ok....  haha, not my fault you got crappy peptides more than once!!  I hope you see this! I won't name names because I am a mature adult...


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you for the educational post. Information like this allows consumers to base their decisions on a level playing field. All our peptides are recombinant. We go this route to provide our customers with the highest quality product available for their research. Also we as a company feel it would be unethical to sell a research product manufactured in a way that would make it essentially useless once administered. 
Again thanks for posting such an educational thread for your fellow researchers! Good luck in your research!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 5, 2013)

I actually am a fan of cem's stuff


----------



## blergs. (Dec 6, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I actually am a fan of cem's stuff



I too use CEM and love the quality. They are one of only a couple places ill use for my peptides and RC's.
LOVE the MT2 recently, will start it in spring again with maybe some igf1 ( got a few btls from last spring still)

Anyway, my worry is MOSTLY with all the new places popping up all across the web these last 2 years, with super cheap prices that doesn't make any sense in relation to how much it should cost for "PROPER" production of the peptide and still have a margin for profit ( not like these places do it for free right lol) 
I just hope people see this and understand it is not just as simple as "having 95%+ purity and correct amino chain"  There is much more to it, and these places are not necessarily lying in their advertising in many cases, just avoiding the truth IMO. they say "we got over 95% purity or 98% purity"... it may be very well true.. but is it stable and made in a high quality and biologically active fashion? that is a whole other story! and if its dirt cheap then likely not IMO.
just piss's me off to see soo many ( I believe)  getting ripped off, then swear off peptides altogether...


----------



## exerciseordie (Dec 6, 2013)

May have to give CEM a shot here soon. Great post brother


----------



## Taz Diablo (Dec 9, 2013)

No doubt about it Peptide/Research Chemical companies are popping up like crazy. And you hit the nail on the head when clarifying the differences. Just because it says Peptide sure as hell does not mean what you're getting is the real deal or right deal. Thanks for spelling it out.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks guys!
Happy if it even helps one person take a step back and do further research on the place they plan to buy from to be extra safe and not piss away hard earned money.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 10, 2013)

Excellent post! Now maybe people will realize you get what you pay for. The rc/pep industry is the same as the real world. Hopefully the days of dirt cheap useless igf and ghrp's etc are numbered if this becomes mainstream common knowledge.


----------



## exerciseordie (Dec 14, 2013)

Any other good pep sources? Never really tried PEPs and if it comes down to it...if I can't afford a good source I just won't. CEM is just a little too pricey with all my money being sunk into Christmas for family. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post it openly.


----------



## Roidtard (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## blergs. (May 6, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Any other good pep sources? Never really tried PEPs and if it comes down to it...if I can't afford a good source I just won't. CEM is just a little too pricey with all my money being sunk into Christmas for family. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post it openly.



I just save and stock up during a big sale with them, what I would rec to do anyway.
happy lifting!


----------



## devildogusmc (May 6, 2014)

I'm curious if CEM's IGF lr3 is receptor grade?


----------



## SuperLift (May 7, 2014)

Great info and is 100% correct!  If the peptide is not made recombinantly then the particular peptide may be worthless. It will not be biologically active so there would be zero point in it.  Great read, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigpapabuff (May 7, 2014)

It was a great read. I also noticed only one peptide co chimed in, makes me glad thats who Im using for my cjc/ghrp run at the moment. Also makes me certain thats who I will be getting my IGF Im adding in from as well.


----------



## blergs. (May 7, 2014)

bigpapabuff said:


> It was a great read. I also noticed only one peptide co chimed in, makes me glad thats who Im using for my cjc/ghrp run at the moment. Also makes me certain thats who I will be getting my IGF Im adding in from as well.


Thanks guys!

Yeah I noticed this too.. Why I use them and only one other for my pep n rc's, atleast for years now. 
Hopefully this basic "to me" info helps others understand they need to do more research than just who has the best price and how should you run a given peptide.  that could lead to a worthless run and a waste of money... even if you ran the pep as other told you too. I feel this is were alot of peptide haters come from. either expected too much and/or got crappy quality. I know for one that peptides work and are Fu*KING GREAT!
ALWAYS research research research, TILL IT HURTS!... then look for a  sale, but balance quality over price IMO.  

Hope others find this useful.


----------



## ElitePeptides (May 8, 2014)

If you sell bunk product then no one would be a return customer.. Would not be a very smart business more to carry anything but the best.


----------



## Rayjay1 (May 8, 2014)

ElitePeptides said:


> If you sell bunk product then no one would be a return customer.. Would not be a very smart business more to carry anything but the best.



^^It is not very smart but I guess some do it.  That's probably why some chem companies come and go quickly...
great post Blergs.  Quality is definitely the most important thing, followed by price.  Be sure to compare apples to apples when shopping.  I know from personal experience that peps work


----------



## blergs. (Jun 23, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> ^^It is not very smart but I guess some do it.  That's probably why some chem companies come and go quickly...
> great post Blergs.  Quality is definitely the most important thing, followed by price.  Be sure to compare apples to apples when shopping.  I know from personal experience that peps work


Thanks!
Agreed.. apple to apples, and always doing your research on a new place is a must!
WAY too many places come and go, screwing people over in most cases..
Must look for quality AND a good track record!


----------

